# Paranoia...



## marc1980augrad (May 20, 2016)

Just put my mind at ease....I cured a pork belly and pork loin for three weeks in Pop's brine.  I've been cold smoking it for the last two days in the MES set at 100 degrees (to help pull the smoke and dry the meat out a little). I plan on pulling it this afternoon and letting it rest in the fridge before slicing.  Being that it is cured and has been in (almost) constant smoke environment, I shouldn't have to worry about food born pathogen issues, correct?  I just worry about leaving it in the smoker at 100 degrees for two days, but that's the whole point of curing.  Anybody see any issues with my method?  How long can the meat be left "out"?


----------



## marc1980augrad (May 20, 2016)

Of course, it will all be cooked before eating as well....


----------



## pc farmer (May 20, 2016)

Your fine doing it that way.

People cold smoke for days.   

I let mine in the fridge for 2 weeks before vac sealing.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 20, 2016)

Al


----------



## marc1980augrad (May 20, 2016)

Thanks!  I've cold smoked cheese, and hot smoked other cured meats, but this is the first time I've left anything in the smoker this long with out cooking it.


----------

